# 17 HMR,17 mach 4



## Hog_Killer

i am thinking about getting a 17HMR or 17 mach4 to shoot hogs with because we have a problem with hog where i live and i like to shoot hog but i have a .22 LR and i want something with more power my dad said that they aint any good but i still think i am going to get one where is the best place to buy one :sniper:


----------



## weasle414

17 hmr for hogs, I don't think so. I may be from Minnesota where hogs are an extremely rare occurance, but I still know that they won't go down from a 17 that easily. Get a .223 at least. Buy military surplus and it's dirt cheap and will work better than a peewee 17. I don't know where you live or what you've got for gun shops or anything, but gun shops, pawn shops, Fleet Farm and places like Scheels and Cabela's would all be great places to look for one.


----------



## Hog_Killer

i like to shoot them in the head would that make any difference

i don't want a .223 my dad has 2 but they are to loud does any body have any suggestions i was thinking about getting a 45-70 but they are loud and we have people next door and i get to hunt on their land and dont want to wake them up with gun fire


----------



## Bore.224

The most power you can get without lots of noise is the 22 Hornet, but its still no hog gun. I guess if you load your own ammo you could use FMJ ammo and get close enought , head shots should work? How big are these hogs? I never shot one but hear they are tought. I would get mabe a mini 30 in 7.62x39 with a 4x scope, or maybe a CZ carbine in 7.62X39 yeah its a load as a .223 but beats a ****** off hog!!


----------



## Hog_Killer

i am not shooting long shots they are about maximum of 75yds but i dont want a 223 my dad has 2 i want a different gun i something that i dont have


----------



## varmit b gone

I have shot a hog down in Texas, and I would never use a 17 on one. I shot it with a 20 ga. with 00 buck and when I went to gut him, my knife wouldn't hardly penatrate him. If you want something new, get a 243, sure it's loud, but you don't want a pi$$ed of hog. (The guy I was huntin with had a foot long scar on his arm from one.


----------



## Hog_Killer

i also have a 243 i was thinking about a 357 magnum and a laser sight but they are a little loud but they do have power if anyone has any more ideas they would be very helpful and thank you thoe of you who have already helped me


----------



## goosehunternd

Guns = Noise

Shoot em with a bow if your that worried bout the bang


----------



## ay tee

the way it sounds you have all the firepower you need... and what you need involves noise... i second the bow idea... its quiet at least...


----------



## Hog_Killer

well i am spotlighting so i cant use a bow but thanks for the help


----------



## Cleankill47

Go get yourself a lever-action rifle in .357 Mag or .44 Mag. The long bore lets you use powerful cartridges with less noise, and you get the accuracy of a rifle.

If you had to pick, I'd say go with the .44 Mag, since it's a bit easier to find factory -loaded cast bullets, and you'll like having the extra stopping power if you should come across one of those monster hogs...

:sniper:


----------



## Sweetnutts

Hmmm Last time I checked, there is no such thing as a 17 mach IV, maybe a Mach II...

Then again I can't expect much from some one looking to use a rimfire to take out a hog. I would recomend staying off youtube and not looking up the guy who shot a hog with the air rifle either.

.243 all day long will do the job, if you are looking for the most sporting challenge and quiet way, may I sugguest the old Rambo knife....

Dude, Sweet!


----------

